# Roasting Malt



## mfdes (16/9/07)

Any other brewers out here roasting their own malt?
I have an old (1995) Zymurgy special issue that has a bit on home roasting, but not much.
I'm interested in making some slightly darker malts and have a setup I use for roasting coffee (works a treat). I thought I'd give it a crack at some intermediate stuff between munich and chocolate, for a toasty biscuity flavour without the sweetness of crystals.

Anyone doing this?

MFS.


----------



## oldbugman (16/9/07)

a small article on one of the sponsors site.

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/articles_o...omeMCrystal.htm


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/07)

I made up some brown malt...

Very strong flavour and took about 3 mths for it to smooth out in the beer...but in the end it was nice :beer: 

Give it a go if you want something different


----------

